# Petty profile critique



## Mike Davis (Aug 5, 2011)

I started a few petty blanks, based off what i think should cut well. I have only seen a few petty's so i really have no idea lol.
These have not been HT'd yet as i started with 1/8" stock and reduced thickness on the belt grinder....






They are rough ground in right now but, what do you guys think?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 5, 2011)

52100?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 5, 2011)

I forgot. Like the profile on the right one.


----------



## heirkb (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't have much experience at all, but so far I'm finding that I like flatter profiles more and more. It's just easier to get clean cuts quickly for me with a nice flat profile. Some might not care about that on a petty, but I would. The left one would be my preference.


----------



## TB_London (Aug 5, 2011)

Hard without a sense of scale but the left one looks promising, though I would prefer the spine to drop more quickly to make it more like a small suji than a small gyuto, just personal preference though.

What's the thickness like on the right one? Is it single beveled?


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 5, 2011)

They are both O-1. Thickness is right around .100 right now, but i plan on taking them both to about .075 before i final sand. Length is roughly 6 inch blade...Right on is about 1/4 inch shorter i think. The left is a full flat grind while the left is a half height flat, ground both sides. These are both for me in my kitchen, as more of a test thing. I will see which one performs the best for me, and thats what i will refine down the road. next ones will be W2 with hamon's...well that's the plan anyway lol.

I have some 52100 but it is 2" diameter round bar....Need to squish it down.

Thanks for the input guys, Keep it coming  hoping to eventually make some knives to sell and want to get it right.

Mike


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 5, 2011)

I like a petty more like a small Gyuto, but then again I have honosukis for coring and I have lots of other petties. The #1 small knife in my kitchen is Carter Fuyniaki






The DT is to flat for me, but I can manage using it as well 
Still I really liked your profile on the right knife  To bad its not stainless


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 5, 2011)

Two different knives, two different profiles. One is a petty and another is a petty chef. 

M


----------



## jmforge (Aug 5, 2011)

Kind of off topic, but do you guys really think that 52100 is better than W2 or even O1 or has the opinion that 52100 is the be all, end all of carbon steel for kitchen knives have more to do with the fact that a number of the well known American smiths who jumped into the high end kitchen knife game happened to be guys who use 52100?


----------



## ecchef (Aug 5, 2011)

The one on the left has a nice profile. Maybe a little too tall for me. Not a huge fan of 'wa' handled pettys though.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 5, 2011)

I prefer the one on the left. I also have a suggestion for the one on the right. I would personally, grind up towards the spine for half the remaining distance. I think the one on the right is a bit of a wedge, and it just seems like it will cause some trouble in finishing the cuts on hard and large product.


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 5, 2011)

I will take the grind up further on the right one, as i get the wedging comment. The one on the left is a total flat grind, as it will be used for smaller stuff, fruits, smaller veggies and such.I wanted to keep one partially ground, with more strength in the spine. I have to say thanks for the suggestions everyone.

Mike


----------



## Lefty (Aug 5, 2011)

Take a look at Carter's site, and you'll se quite a few similarities between your partial grind and his funayukis.
I'm enjoying watching these come to fruition.


----------

